# Do you have one of these?



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

and if so how do you like it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-LE...ighting_SM&hash=item23106519f2#ht_3483wt_1125

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 36white 6blue (side mount) one on my Mini S. The one your showing would only work for a very small tank.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i need a light for a 13.75inx8.5inx11in tank 5.5gal 

was looking for options any anyhelp is appreciated. never had a tank this small.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im sure out of a few thousand somebody has a suggestion.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you seen the LED lights for the Eco Pico tanks?

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/12/01/ecoxotic-eco-pico-small-size-big-flavor/

I don't know how well-suited they are for real planted tanks, but I'm pretty sure you can get the lights without the tank. I saw a couple set up at ADG a few months ago and they had added to the lighting (some kit or something?) and were growing soft corals.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Kevin has 4 of these 48" True Lumen Pro strips on his 75. They are as bright, or brighter, than his MH's. But we have not tested them on their own yet to see how well suited they are for plants.

http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...egrabber&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=11442-526745

And, no, he did not pay THAT much for them. He got a heck of a deal...trial-type thing...sorta...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

oh thanks dave. i sure like that first one.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

you may or may not have seen my thread, I use two Vertex illumilux strips (12") over my two rimless 10 gallons










strong build great coverage, but a little on the premium side as far as price


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya im a cheapo im looking for something kinda cheap

unfortunatly over here i cant get just a plain lamp and small 13w cf bulb so i have to order online now

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

I use this on my 5.5gal and just buy the bulbs online. Working great so far to. I got the lamp at Wal-Mart for like $15.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

unfortunately ther is no walmart in korea so i have to order on line


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Just go where the Koreans get their lamps. lol


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lol i dont know where that is yet.... i think they call it U mart or something


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.elementalled.com/brighter-waterproof-led-strip.html
What about these. Or the high density.

This is not an ad I swear.

Sold by the foot, Brighter Waterproof Flexible LED Strip Light's low profile allows use in many discreet locations. This flat, super bright LED strip emits light in all directions with a 120° light beam angle. The Flexible LED Light is designed to cast no shadows and boasts a desirable seamless glow. The Brighter Flexible LED Light Strip uses high power SMD (3 chip) LEDs, enabling a greater light output of 110-130 lumens, nearly twice as bright as the standard Flexible LED Light Strip. There is a new LED every 1.2 inches and each foot comes with 9 High output LEDs and uses less than 2.2 watts of electricity per foot.
Despite its brightness, the low energy consumption of this strip means not only saving money, it can also translate to an elimination of electrical shock and fire danger. This solid state Light Strip lasts for over 50,000 hours which is 8 years if left constantly on. This strip will cost $1.80 per foot if left on all year. And all of Elemental's products, our Flexible LED Light holds the prestigious ROHS certificate, which ensures that no environmentally harmful components were used in manufacturing.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

elrodg i looked at that led strip how do i know what kelvin color im buying?


Edit. talked to there customer support they have nothing between 6500k-8000k


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290596331292#ht_1627wt_905

found one that is good price and maybe good light

what is this in watts?

thanks
Elliot


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-36...ltDomain_0&hash=item2a12e52d54#ht_3002wt_1037

what about something like this will it be bright enough? im worried about light not being directed into the tank being that there are no reflectors

Thansk
elliot


----------



## sunpialia (May 14, 2013)

LED lights are also shatter proof and free from Mercury, making them much safer for home and the environment.


----------

